# Mountain House 33 year old food pacs



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

As some of you know I have been storing food and prepping since the early 1970's. Today I opened a sealed tin from the late 1970's and inspected the contents. This was not sealed with any fancy mylar bag, vacuum sealed or packed with oxygen pacs, just put in a plastic bag and then into a small 5 gal metal barrel. 
The list is not long, most were off the shelf Mountain House pouches made for backpacking. Freeze Dried cooked Sausage Patties, Beef Stroganoff, Beef Stew, Chilimac, some pudding, cocoa, and drink mixes. A few others were included.
So I called Mountain House customer service and gave them the code at the bottom, no readable date back then. She said the Sausage Patties were from 1979. She also commented that they had recently open a pack that old and found them to still be fine and tasty. The "J" is for 1979, "K" for 1980, etc..
This along with TVP, wheat and rice I packed the same year similarly except these with CO2, which I open occasionally, taste and recharge with CO2, are just fine.

BB


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Bunkerbob!!! warms my heart and reinforces that I'm making some really good decisions about long term storage food preps!!! :congrat:


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice to know we won't starve if we have stockpiled our foodstuffs properly...or bought them from a reputable supplier.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

I call shenanigans until someone eats that stuff and doesn't die!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Paltik said:


> I call shenanigans until someone eats that stuff and doesn't die!


OK, I'm in the Temecula area just about 1 hour north of you, come up and try for yourself.
And you won't die, I would have been dead long ago if that were the case.

BB


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I 'think' we all secretly wish you would give it a try, bunkerbob. :surrender:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

DJgang said:


> I 'think' we all secretly wish you would give it a try, bunkerbob. :surrender:


I'm not sure how to take that I do try all of my preps all the time though.

BB


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I remember when there packages looked like that! Dang BB, were gettin old!

There really be no reason they shouldn't be edible as long as they be in good shape. They may have lost a bit a food value, but prolly not alot. They've ate wooly mammoth what they've found frozen so I don't thin bobs meals be anywhere near that old yet!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Want to swap on some? the old stuff is GMO and pretty much gluten free!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

bunkerbob said:


> I'm not sure how to take that I do try all of my preps all the time though.
> 
> BB


What I meant was, we wanted YOUR word it was good, not a rep from the company saying it is OK. Wasn't meaning nothing by it at all.


----------

